# Silver refining with nitric acid, What type of beaker?



## erling66 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi I am planning to start to refine silver from 830/900 scrap silver using nitric acid, But I don`t have a large pyrex glass beaker, Can I use a stainless steel beaker? or aluminum?


----------



## kurtak (Dec 31, 2021)

You can use stainless steel pots like these






Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




www.harborfreight.com





Kurt


----------



## Zhazham (Dec 31, 2021)

It is good to see what's happening in reaction. Amount of material left to dissolve, gas etc.

Interesting topic anyway. It never came to my mind to use other than pyrex glass. 

It was not easy for me to find glassware from local sources, so i ordered from Aliexpress.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 2, 2022)

Zhazham said:


> It is good to see what's happening in reaction. Amount of material left to dissolve, gas etc.
> 
> Interesting topic anyway. It never came to my mind to use other than pyrex glass.
> 
> It was not easy for me to find glassware from local sources, so i ordered from Aliexpress.


Just keep the HCl out of it


----------

